# What are the Polish prices for MAC?



## Kihn (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi! I'm going to Krakow next week and thought I'd pop by MAC to have a look-see, and I was wondering if anyone knows what the prices there are like? I'm thinking mainly eyeshadows and lipglasses. Thanks!


----------



## justseenaface85 (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm going to try to find out for you


----------

